# Bugatti Veyron vs McLaren F1



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good article!

http://www.insideline.com/features/2009-bugatti-veyron-164-vs-1997-mclaren-f1.html


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

bugatti vayron isoverated but i still like it slow aceelaration due to wieght still both great carss


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> bugatti vayron is overated but i still like it slow aceelaration due to wieght.


You think that 0-60MPH in 2.4 seconds is slow? I had a car that did 0-60MPH in 3.5, and it felt like something exploded behind you!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Easy big guy! Easy killer!


----------

